# Wing compound



## cowboyalan (Jan 23, 2008)

I have in my possession a Wing Archery Company
Thunderbird Compound
Info on bow is
Let off= 65%
weight = 35/50
Draw length = 30/32
String length = 31"
Has a black riser and lamenated wood limbs with 
a single cam on each limb.
Can anyone give me some history on this bow. Thanks in advance


----------

